# finger brake plans



## d-m (Oct 24, 2009)

???


----------



## d-m (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all 
Ill try to make a long story short. My oldest son (16) was born with Downs Syndrome his high school has many ways of generating money for school activity's. One of them is a green house were they grow a wide verity of plants and sell them in the spring. A new hire in the special ed program is also a sheet metal fabricator he has plans to have the kids make some sheet metal planters and some stands. If some one has plans for a light weight brake I would appreciate it  sorry about the first post still have some work to do to this computer.
Dave


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 24, 2009)

Smaller than this one? 
http://www.green-trust.org/junkyardprojects/FreeHomeWorkshopPlans/MiniBendingBrakePMSept58.pdf


----------



## d-m (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks Vernon that's exactly what I'm looking for 
 :bow:
Dave


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it. ;D


----------



## itowbig (Oct 24, 2009)

what a great place. ask ?s get great answers & ideas & plans & (well u get the idea)


----------



## Lykle (Nov 6, 2009)

I made that brake and modified the design so it was easier to adjust for different thicknesses of sheet metal.

It was a little trickier to build then I thought and I ended up custom fitting a lot of stuff, filing it to fit just right.

I attached a render of the thing, can't send any pictures. It is oiled, wrapped up in clingfilm, together with the rest of the workshop. We are off to Cyprus in a couple of weeks.

It works, but as I said, a bit fiddly to get to work.

Forgot to mention, I have some detailed drawings in metric if you want.

Lykle


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 6, 2009)

I came across this offering but may be a bit too ambitious.......


http://www.woodworkforums.com/f65/making-pan-brake-folder-fingers-home-45792/index2.html

Another folder here 

http://homemetalshopclub.org/projects/project.html 

at the bottom of the page..JRW Sheet Metal Brake


----------



## d-m (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi 
I wanted to thank every one who pointed me to some finger brake plans. My friend Jeff and I looked at every one with care and then some we found. We took the ideals and gathered material from are bins. I will have a post in work in progress with some pic of the soon to be complete finger brake.
Dave


----------

